# What do you think of each of the NF types?



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

SouDesuNyan said:


> our internal reality is so much more intense than our external reality. Sometimes, it feels like the external world (which most people call "reality") is just material for our internal world, our safe little sandbox.


I can relate to this so much (INTJ)


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Eugh--Okay, when some says a person or type is "out of touch with reality" can they really exactly define what that is?
> 
> It's sort of a pet-peeve of mine. If somebody see's something differently, it doesn't necessarily mean they are completely out of touch or unrealistic. You're probably not as street-wise and pragmatic as you may think you are.


Watch and observe. If someone says a type is 'out of touch with reality', check the type of the person saying it. I'm amused by how often this is stated by dom intuitive types....with their inferior sensing function..... :laughing:


----------



## There4GoEye (Feb 13, 2015)

INFP: I love their deep thinking, and appreciate how they share their thoughts with only a few. I respect their intellectual honesty and devotion to their ideals, and their powers of insightful observation. It would be nice if any of that was tied to objective reality.

ENFP: Fascinating. I could watch them bounce around aimlessly for hours. Actually quite deep when you get to know one and they trust you enough to (slowly and carefully) share their thoughts. 

INFJ: I always get this weird feeling that we're all just pawns in their social schemes. 

ENFJ: Weird. They seem to understand how to motivate everyone else but me.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I still have yet to meet more of them.

Though I can say that ENFPs are pretty cool in their own way. I get along with them better than ESFPs that I have met many.


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

I prefer INFPs to ENFPs because they don't get as easily offended and like deep and meaningful conversations. On the other hand I should probably stay away from them, to prevent demolishing their little hearts XD


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

All types but ENFJ - meh okay.

ENFJ - awesome, cool, intelligent, witty, popular, fun, funny, great story-teller, great leader/mentor/teacher, loyal, reliable, great friend, organised, caring, and much more.

This post may be one big masturbation, but come on, you know it's true (don't believe me? check my type and tell me it's a lie) :wink:


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

*floats here to recover from the INTP's "What annoys you about INFJs? thread"*
_Faery has resurrected_.


----------



## Plant (Sep 22, 2016)

Faery said:


> *floats here to recover from the INTP's "What annoys you about INFJs? thread"*
> _Faery has resurrected_.


haha, (*goes to check the thread out*? )

-- 
To answer the thread - NFs are cool


----------



## Plant (Sep 22, 2016)

Faery said:


> *floats here to recover from the INTP's "What annoys you about INFJs? thread"*
> _Faery has resurrected_.





Plant said:


> haha, (*goes to check the thread out*? )


my god. just checked the thread out. That was painful. o_o,


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Not an NT but I'm bored :kitteh:

ENFP: I've mainly only had the luck of meeting most of them online. My foresight tells me they are the most romantically compatible type (overall and despite possible conflicts we might have) for me. I'm a pretty neutral or sad person but somehow when I interact with ENFPs, even online or for a short amount of time, I find myself having more energy, being enthused and happy. I'd love to meet more IRL. 

The only issue I can surmise is perhaps their tendency to be a bit smothering when they like you, which means when I desperately need my down time to recuperate my energy, they seem to take it personally when that isn't my intention - that's just how introversion and extroversion differ. They also like spending a huge amount of time together, which in general is just tiring for me even if deep down, I want it too. Even with my closest friends I found sleepovers difficult as a kid because the number of hours I'm forced to be around other people is exhausting and I just couldn't understand how other people did it. And their Ne energy can be overwhelming and a bit on the immature side when I'm in a cautious careful mood and don't want to take any unnecessary risks. 

INFJ: It's being on PerC which has allowed me to see my own potential for being annoying when I observe and speak to other INFJs and Ni doms in general. I noticed that unlike most other types who state their opinions, as opinions, we state ours as fact - which is grating on other types and comes across as egotistical. It's our delivery in these matters that is usually the issue. 

This is particularly bad considering we don't usually mean our opinions that way and are shocked when people take it that way. A big difference I see between INFPs and INFJs is that INFPs often say "In my opinion" or "I feel that" preceding their comment whereas INFJs by-pass these niceties and jump straight into what they believe, which looks like we see no room for other people's opinions. And sometimes, when we're super sure of ourselves, we are 'open and shut' people and we simply don't want to discuss the issue - we just want to voice our view and be done with it. I noticed, in particular, Ne doms take the most offence at this because they usually want to discuss things at length and we don't always. 

This has opened my eyes to why some people may not like Ni doms for this reason as I see it whole lot in INTJs also and learning about this means I'm a whole lot more likely to check whether I'm doing this now.

Otherwise, I find the 'depth' and Ni+Fe in general of INFJs very attractive. And the way other INFJs communicate, write and speak is attractive to me.

INFP: Lots of people here have said so much negative about INFPs and I can understand why, but they're equally awesome as they are unrealistic. A huge, dominanting proportion of my favourite artists and singers happen to be INFPs. And I'm particularly praise-worthy of INFP lyrics and poetry. 

Otherwise, they are definitely prone to special snowflake behaviour. Due to their Fi, I think INFPs 'want' to be special snowflakes whereas INFJs usually just feel this way, due to the small proportion of us in society, but mostly don't say it because we don't want to stand out. INFPs do and they usually don't care whether it annoys you or not (Fi). I've known quite a few INFPs, mostly female. One, I was friends with for a long time but I struggled to deal with her constantly romanticising her own depression - she seemed to find it the most attractive and defining quality of her existence and refused to seek help. 

For a short time towards the end of our relationship, I started questioning my ability to be there for her which I never ever do since I always know what to say or do to help my friends feel/do better in a time of crisis. Until, I realised it wasn't me who was the problem it was her because she 'wanted' to be sick. She wanted to be ill because the idea of being this unique romanticised, poetic martyr was her entire identity and without it, she had no sense of who or what she was. I see a lot of similar, but less extreme behaviours in many INFPs I talk to online and it's disturbing. I will endeavour to never again let a relationship be based on 'misery loves company'. We met when we were both in a dark place and connected on that - issue was, I always wanted to get better, she had no interest in doing so but never explicitly said this. So it took a while for me to realise this and realise that she had a very loose grip on reality and being friends with her was making me more sick.

ENFJ: Limited experience with them and none of it's been positive, which I barely understand since on paper, I really like the traits they present and we're so similar with our functions. Like many on PerC, I've been unlucky enough to be surrounded by dom Fe users using their social skills to be incredibly manipulative. In the stand-out memory I have with the ENFJ who left the biggest impression on me, who is still friends with one of my closest friends, an ENTP, she was so conniving and yet transparent that when she realised I was onto her - she crumbled rather embarrassingly and then feigned innocence to her manipulation - something I see ESFJs do also. Say "What? I didn't do that...did I? What are you talking about?" It makes me understand why so many people on this site hate the function Fe. Used to be an asshole, I get it. Used to help or inspire others, it's a great motivator if you're not cynical and just expecting that it's always being used to negatively manipulate people.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

ENFPs are great


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

ENFP: I am one. I think we are too emotional when we are young and undeveloped. We are a force to be reckoned with once we mature.

INFP: too emotional for the love of God

INFJ: too in their heads. come to creepy, false conclusions

ENFJ: they are great for kumbaya sessions. But ENFPs can't get too close to them because they cannot reconcile our individuality outside the group norm


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

ENFP: My mother and ex are ones, so I am rather used to their bouncing around. My relationships with ENFPs were - lets say - passionate. It’s not a harmonious match, but a really intense one. Once they reach a certain age they often become pure gold tough.

I like the fact that they are enthusiastic and spontaneous, but also rather productive at the same time. Sometimes they really need to watch out for themselves, they tend to be self destructive. Sleep is healthy, alcohol isn’t. 


INFP: Hit or miss. When they have the right Fi principles I usually get along great with them, if they haven’t it’s one big argument. 
I like their imagination, emotional intelligence and mixture of softness and firmness. I do clash with them when they have the desire to experience something new and obviously unnecessary. 


ENFJ: Not too fond of them. The two I know are both back stabbers. They tend to take criticism very personally and instead of just talking to me when I was rude, they will turn other people against you and tell lies.
What they definitely can is to say the right thing in the right moment to the right person.

There are certainly some nice ENFJs out there, but I haven’t met one yet.


INFJ: I am usually puzzled by them, they seem extremely intriguing, melancholic and mysterious at first sight. Nevertheless once I’ve talked to them I can’t really understand why they do what they do and I noticed that a lot of them have some really weird fantasies. I like that they have a sense of order, aren’t so narrow minded and have truly deep minds in which you'll find a lot of shiny as well as disturbing things.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

ENFJs: They pressure me too much, and act as though I'd committed some wrong against them should I refuse to engage in their social ideals. The ones I've come across don't usually understand, much less appreciate, my need, or anybody else's for that matter, for individuality. They tend to be manipulative too, appealing to emotion very often, and blame me if their futile endeavours for social harmony don't end up working. 

ENFPs: It's nice to have discussions with them, but they have no direction, so it can be incredibly frustrating should you disagree with them on a topic. If all is well between us, they are fun to hang around with, but not when it comes to matters of serious value. They can be incredibly fickle with their views too. 

INFPs: Rather idealistic but I do appreciate their efforts in elaborating on a topic at hand. I can always see the authenticity to their words, so it's easy for me to trust them. They can take things way too seriously, though, and aren't very fond of crude humor. They tend to play it safe. Also, they seem to have no resolve, and avoid confrontation should we argue. But they give in after a few days' time. 

INFJs: Out of all the types, they have the most common interests with me (Ni), but they can be impractical with their choices. They can also get way too ahead of themselves, a little too certain with what they think they see. I'd be more than happy to have them as friends, but not as romantic partners.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

INFPs: my fellow twinsies. Our compulsive thirst for authenticity, ethos and adventure is unmistakable. We will moan like little bitches but if you slap us a few times it will get our gears working. We all think we are writers only to realize that we will never be much more than a contributor to LiveJournal or vlogger...
INFJs: a strange mixture of rude and oversensitive. They tend to be self righetous or whiny bitches. The few of them that are cool are just creepily strange but chill to hang with if you can get past their odd collections of vintage owls and doll arm parts. They think if they hide themselves away from public eye this will lend them an air of mystery: at first it does, but when you go to take off the layers all that's left underneath is a really weird person who hasn't showered in two weeks because they were crying instead.
ENFPs: that fairweather friend who will leave you with the bill after they've parties all night. Not to worry though, they've also left you with a hangover, great pics for your FB wall, an STD and a story of adventure you can tell your grandkids one day...
ENFJs: they will delve deep into your emotions, try to get inside your fantasies and then actually rig them in real life to show that they care because they have too much energy than they know what to do with...


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

INFP: Keeps you awake at night with their dark fantasies of murder and demons
INFJ: Leaves your fingers swollen and dripping with pus whenever you say the wrong things 
ENFJ: Only loves you if you're rich
ENFP: Hugs everybody


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

ENFPs: probably one of my all time favourites. Ne working at the same time is just brilliant. Plus, it's always interesting to see an extroverted who feels and behaves as even less extroverted than us.
ENFJs: another of my favourites. Ni and its possibilities. Expect on those days Fe decides to rule it all, in which ocassion you darlings better go to sleep and we shall talk tomorrow.
INFJs: I tend to have this huge conection to them. They get me and I've felt more feeler than ever in my life when speaking/opening up to INFJs.
INFPs: I really can't say anything about it, because as far as I know, I don't know any.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

There4GoEye said:


> ENFP: Fascinating. I could watch them bounce around aimlessly for hours. Actually quite deep when you get to know one and they trust you enough to (slowly and carefully) share their thoughts.


I'm starting to think I'm an ambivert the more I see things like this. I do like bouncing around lol... but that's not my default state. And what you said about INFP is closer to matching me, but not the part about 'sharing their thoughts with only a few'. I like sharing things with everyone and facilitating things among people and kind of coaxing things out of people. I don't see a point in keeping things 'hidden' from everyone and everything, except for just a few... we're only here a short time, we have to make the most of it.

So I might be an ambivert lol.

And what you saisd about 'objective reality'... there's two aspects to reality. The practical and the emotional. One doesn't 'supersede' the other, but rather, they work in a kind of ambiguous congruence, depending on the situation and factors at hand. So to call ome reality or the other the 'real' reality is moot, since they are both integral to everything that happens.

It's like how we once thought time was static and flowed the same at every point in existence... and then we found out it's relative, and given different physical factors, will affect how time flows, and it would look different between person a and person b. The same with how everything else is 'relative' and evolves, species, technologies, solar systems, etc. The relative part of that would connote to the 'emotional reality' of the INFP, and the practical part of that (the way those things physically work and physically affect other things) connote to 'practical reality' of the NT.

They affect each other and are intertwined with each other, but one never takes 'preemincence' over the other. Having only one without regard for the other will set a ceiling to how far you can go, and the lack of the other will occasionally show up and hinder progress.


----------



## Aeri (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, here's my take. I'm an ENTJ.

INFP: Sweet, but too sensitive and therefore difficult for me to become very close to, as I'm blunt and can come off as confrontational/critical. I'm not sensitive by any means and I've noticed with this type, they appreciate gentle understanding and empathy from company. I do acknowledge how creative and skilled they can be in language arts and arts in general. But that's neither truly my forte or points of interest, although I'm skilled and familiar in both areas. I approve of their desire to be authentic and truthful of themselves, as well as how they're just as selective of choosing friends equally as genuine.

INFJ: Love them. They get shit done, and are trustworthy and very interesting to speak to and get to know. I really enjoy speaking to them about their interests, and they're often very well informed of many intellectual and sometimes obscure topics. I like how open minded and abstract their way of thinking is, especially in that ultimately, they're both grounded and sensible. Also, they're warm and caring without being imposing or smothering. I learn a lot from them, especially in terms of being more emotionally in tune. Their emotions aren't all encompassing and they can hold themselves well without losing it.

ENFP: Oh my. Right. They're very fun, and charismatic, but overly prone to being dramatic. I do get along well enough with them, but find they can be too sensitive and defensive, for my taste. They're great to socialize with, but I find the topics and subjects they express their interests in to be draining after a period of time. They seem to be everywhere all at once, and again, it's just not my preference. They're very bubbly with a good sense of humor.

ENFJ: They're great leaders but they are so serious about emotional subjects and matters that I find it somewhat overbearing. They can go on at length about their passions and while I admire their tenacity and enthusiasm, in my POV, they sometimes have a tendency to be overly serious about them. I appreciate how organized and responsible they usually are, and they also tend to be well informed about their interests/many subjects. I clash with them, though. We have very different styles of leadership so it causes friction when both of us attempt to guide a group. But I feel comfortable leaving matters to them, especially important ones, knowing it will get done if I'm preoccupied with other things.

My two cents.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

ENFP: My favorite, there Ne is amazing, very creative and open to idea
INFP: Sensitive but fun to be around.
INFJ: I only get along with INFJs on the internet the ones I know irl we just end up havng the superficial convos. but the one i know on per-c is AMAZING.
ENFJ: Can be a bit annoying with Fe, I don't really hang around them


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

INFP: new age peace and love pacifists who does yoga, eats chia seeds and lecture you about the importance of growing your own organic plants and composting.


INFJ: your personal psychologist who wants to know you heart and soul (it's kind of scary actually) who is so nice it make you feel like a selfish person. Speaks very softly with a hypnotic voice.


ENFP: crazy, funny, imaginative, has naive and weird ideas (love it), tend to date the wrong guys (ex-con, liars, INTJs ... xD) and fall in love very quickly. Talks to strangers and many crazy things happen to them (being given free new & brand clothes because people find them nice etc.)


ENFJ: wants to save you even if you don't need to be saved, wants to help you even if you don't need help. Soooo charismatic that they could be sect leaders. Very good story teller. Good at organizing parties and getting people together (we all need an ENFJ in our group of friends!)


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

Aeri said:


> ENFJ: They're great leaders but they are so serious about emotional subjects and matters that I find it somewhat overbearing. They can go on at length about their passions and while I admire their tenacity and enthusiasm, in my POV, they sometimes have a tendency to be overly serious about them. I appreciate how organized and responsible they usually are, and they also tend to be well informed about their interests/many subjects. I clash with them, though. We have very different styles of leadership so it causes friction when both of us attempt to guide a group. But I feel comfortable leaving matters to them, especially important ones, knowing it will get done if I'm preoccupied with other things.
> 
> My two cents.


Could you elaborate a little on the different leadership styles?


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

nynaeva said:


> INFJ: your personal psychologist who wants to know you heart and soul (it's kind of scary actually) who is so nice it make you feel like a selfish person. Speaks very softly with a hypnotic voice.


I wish I knew an INFJ or two IRL...




> ENFP: crazy, funny, imaginative, has naive and weird ideas (love it), tend to date the wrong guys (ex-con, liars, INTJs ... xD) and fall in love very quickly. Talks to strangers and many crazy things happen to them (being given free new & brand clothes because people find them nice etc.)


 now hey... be nice to us INTJs 




> ENFJ: wants to save you even if you don't need to be saved, wants to help you even if you don't need help. Soooo charismatic that they could be sect leaders. Very good story teller. Good at organizing parties and getting people together (we all need an ENFJ in our group of friends!)


I would agree


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

ENFP™ --> :: (◕‿-)-♥


INFP™ --> :: (¬‿¬)


INFJ™ --> :: (¬_¬)


ENFJ™ --> :: (⌐■_■)–︻╦╤─ - - - - )ﾟoﾟ)


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

INFP: Great, kind-hearted and caring people on the inside, but on the outside they can be distant and tend toward anti-social behaviors. In short the loner and creative types who don't want to conform. I personally find INFPs to be very charming and nice people to hang out, even if they can be overly sensitive. So they are my second favorite NF type.

ENFP: Amazingly energetic and friendly people, they are very spontaneous on the outside yet still hold deep feelings on the inside. They are the gregarious ones who are eager to meet new people and make new friends. My best friend is an ENFP and he is the greatest, kindest, and funniest guy I know even if I do feel like we come from different worlds at times. I wish I knew more ENFPs as they are my favorite NF type.

INFJ: Kind and well-meaning people who always remain polite and courteous on the outside while still keeping their distance from others. I don't really know any INFJs in real life so I have no clue what they are like but I imagine them as gentle introverts who are able to blend into the crowd. If they follow this stereotype than I'd say they are probably my third favorite NF type.

ENFJ: Tremendous and inspiring people who like to lead others on the path towards making the world a better place for everyone. Once again I don't know any ENFJs, besides celebrity examples such as Obama, so I can only imagine them as passionate and kind leaders. Assuming this is the case, then they would be my least favorite NF type, because I don't get along well with people who try and tell me what is morally correct or not.


----------



## There4GoEye (Feb 13, 2015)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I'm starting to think I'm an ambivert the more I see things like this. I do like bouncing around lol... but that's not my default state. And what you said about INFP is closer to matching me, but not the part about 'sharing their thoughts with only a few'. I like sharing things with everyone and facilitating things among people and kind of coaxing things out of people. I don't see a point in keeping things 'hidden' from everyone and everything, except for just a few... we're only here a short time, we have to make the most of it.
> 
> So I might be an ambivert lol.


Out of curiousity, do you share your absolutely deepest and most cherished thoughts with everyone around you? Or just the shallow ones? Personally I'll share my deepest convictions on life, love, and purpose in a heartbeat, with anyone who asks. Is it like this for you?

Anyway, I don't think any of this falls outside the definition of ENFP. I didn't say ENFPs are constantly bouncing around. I just said I like to watch them when they do. I've also seen ENFPs bitter and frustrated. I don't like to watch them when they are like that, but I didn't want to dwell on the negative. roud: 

Who understands an ENFP like an ENFP anyway? People only understand public personas en masse and private personas in peculiar non-representative cases. Perhaps you are not an ENFP. Perhaps you are an INFP, although I suspect the INFPs will not be able to easily identify with the statement "I like sharing things with everyone". :wink:

For context, there have been discussions on the INTJ forums about how an individual INTJ doesn't feel enough like a robot to be INTJ (misconception of INTJ involved there). It's not like there is a rule somewhere that says "You must be 100% ENFP-like in all situations". But it seems that most of the conflict comes from taking the external (shallow) perceptions of the types, and finding they don't perfectly fit. Which shouldn't surprise anyone.

That's partially why I come here. I'm interested in the paradoxes, and interested in seeing how other people can reflect the same paradoxical chaotic aspects of character. The deeper aspects of character emerge on individual forums. For all that we don't fit inside distinct types, I see a LOT of commonality between myself and other INTJs here. This is remarkable to me. I'm not used to fitting inside a box. It's a novel feeling for me. Whereas for some types, fitting inside of a box is more often a hated feeling.



> And what you saisd about 'objective reality'... there's two aspects to reality. The practical and the emotional. One doesn't 'supersede' the other, but rather, they work in a kind of ambiguous congruence, depending on the situation and factors at hand. So to call ome reality or the other the 'real' reality is moot, since they are both integral to everything that happens.
> 
> It's like how we once thought time was static and flowed the same at every point in existence... and then we found out it's relative, and given different physical factors, will affect how time flows, and it would look different between person a and person b. The same with how everything else is 'relative' and evolves, species, technologies, solar systems, etc. The relative part of that would connote to the 'emotional reality' of the INFP, and the practical part of that (the way those things physically work and physically affect other things) connote to 'practical reality' of the NT.
> 
> They affect each other and are intertwined with each other, but one never takes 'preemincence' over the other. Having only one without regard for the other will set a ceiling to how far you can go, and the lack of the other will occasionally show up and hinder progress.


It's a fascinating thing you are saying, because you've (imo correctly) touched on the notion of universal uncertainty, sort of like Godel's theorem. We can't possibly know everything, and I don't feel that people fully realize the implications of this. If perfect apprehension and judgement cannot produce perfect knowledge, then somewhere along the way we have to throw up our hands and accept that we will never have all the answers. Not that it should stop us from seeking them.

Feelings are a part of objective reality the same way thought is a part of objective reality. That doesn't mean there is two objective realities. Just as light is both particle and wave. That doesn't mean that there are two realities, one for the particle, and one for the wave. Just as relativity doesn't imply multiple realities. It just implies that our individual frameworks make perfect apprehension impossible, because the world is not necessarily as concrete as we'd hope it is. Subjectivity is a part of objective reality. 

Feeling and thought are both judging functions. But feeling is ill-equipped to many applications. The same can be said for thought. However, at the two ends of the spectrum we can see personalities that often use one, when the other is more applicable. The INFP might apply Fi values where rational thought is better equipped to sort through the issue. It's often the case that an INFP might champion an idea that logically can be ruled as flawed. And it's often the case that INTJs try to apply thought to rule out their feelings. Which causes people to scratch their heads and remark on the idiocy of INTJs. :laughing:

Yet I wouldn't say that INFPs are poor thinkers. Far from that, they can be remarkably deep thinkers. Their emotions certainly get in the way of their thinking though, just as thinking often gets in the way of my emotions.


----------



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

Let's be honest, I'm going to be talking about the one person I know from these categories.

INFJ - We like to talk about the same subjects, from completely different vantage points. They seem fairly resilient, and learn to get over being shocked by the occasional total lack of empathy. Fun to mess with. Actually quite rational for a feeling type. A+

INFP - I suspect a hint of insanity. The only person I know who could actually get away with doing art for a living. Spontaneous and a little crazy, I suspect they don't have many friends but we hit it off pretty well. We bond over memes.

ENFP - I found out one ENFP by overhearing their conversation about the test, and we maybe spoke twice. Possibly we could have been friends, but the two times we spoke were polite and awkward. Seemed really nice.

ENFJ - If we've ever met, I have no idea.


----------



## AngLiol (Aug 5, 2014)

They are decent


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

INFP: Nice people. Very nice people. 
INFJ: Scary people. Scary, very smart, and polite.
ENFJ: Hardworking and sociable people.
ENFP: Super easy to hang out with.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Two words: "Huggable" and "Cute", in that order


----------



## jasminty (Nov 4, 2016)

ENFJs - all your expenses are covered when you're with them. dynamic and magnanimous but once they go bad, they are _bad_ and by then you are just a tool for their selfish objectives without guilt or remorse
INFJs - lots of baggage, frequently suffer from special snowflake syndrome (3deep5u), don't always understand emotions as stereotyped but rather they are very good listeners that you somehow trust, i like them best from a distance
ENFPs - don't know any
INFPs - not cry babies. they tend to be _emotionally _sensitive but by no means are they pushovers. really good at giving second chances...... thirty times; loyal (sometimes foolishly so)


----------



## jasminty (Nov 4, 2016)

.


----------



## zchathaml (Aug 29, 2016)

-


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Space Station said:


> -


In reply to your reason for deleting the comment - there is a ''what do you think of each NT type'' thread on the NF type subforum.


----------



## zchathaml (Aug 29, 2016)

Meme™ edition: 

ENFJ - gratata guy 
INFJ - the bee movie
ENFP - caillou remix
INFP - team instinct


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

INFP - Not being nice to people close to them is a truth haha. This is mostly because they feel comfortable around you so they don't need to pretend. You can get into really good conversations with them and underneath it all they are really friendly.
INFJ - I only have one friend who is INFJ and i would never think that. I would really like to meet more people of this type.
ENFP - Completely crazy, sometimes in a good way, sometimes you want to murder them. Overall i am fine with them but i can't stand them being overly emotional.
ENFJ - They are a good combo for an ENTP because they can keep you going and doing stuff. Really great thinkers.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

kinkaid said:


> INFP: Nothing but love. Two of the people closest to me are INFP. I am very protective of them. Anyone that has issues with either of them, should be warned they will have to deal with me. They are genuine, sincere, tolerant and innocent.


Awww that's so sweet of you. Those infps are very lucky to have someone like you in their lives:kitteh:


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

INFJ: bunch of very nice slackers
ENFJ: just because you can get the N does not mean it will be substantial.
INFP: My feelings are precious.
ENFP: Hahaa this, this and this.

ENFP is most sane one out of the bunch by my distorted insane standards.


----------

